# Best place to purchase a new Canon Rebel?



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

The t4i? Its a pretty nice camera for that price range.

I'd check out amazon, or adorama. Adorama has the t4i with kit lens for 750.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Scars said:


> The t4i? Its a pretty nice camera for that price range.


Yes. The T4i is the most current Rebel model, right?


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah its the newest rebel.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Before getting a great dslr camera and lenses. It is also important for the owner to feel comfortable handling the camera. Recommend for you to go out and try it at your camera or electronic stores.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Well your in NYC, B&H or Adorama of course. Go to the store and ask questions.


----------



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought a T4i from Amazon right around Christmas. Found the deal on slickdeals.com

For $704 shipped, I got:

T4i body
18-55 kit lens
55-250 tele lens
16GB SD Card
Carry bag
UV filter


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> Well your in NYC, B&H or Adorama of course. Go to the store and ask questions.



Couldn't agree more and beware of "deals" online. A lot of them are scams.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

There are only two on line people to deal when it comes to photography, B+H or Adaroma. I have spent thousands of dollars at both and never once had any trouble.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
http://www.adorama.com/


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

watercage said:


> I bought a T4i from Amazon right around Christmas. Found the deal on slickdeals.com
> 
> For $704 shipped, I got:
> 
> ...


Thanks watercage,....I know I will need to compare prices.





Thunder_o_b said:


> There are only two on line people to deal when it comes to photography, B+H or Adaroma. I have spent thousands of dollars at both and never once had any trouble.
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
> http://www.adorama.com/


This is good to know, thanks! I have never ordered cameras online before and so this will greatly narrow down my research for websites.


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

While B&H Photo and Adorama are pretty great, I disagree that they are the only two to deal with.

Take your time and search around for good deals. Like several have mentioned, Amazon is a great source and generally has some of the cheapest prices. Especially if you are looking for inexpensive camera accessories, like flashes, remotes, battery grips, and lighting accessories. There are a lot of decent cheaper options out there over the brand-name models; just do your research and consider the reviews carefully.

Sometimes you can find great deals on Craigslist too, but you have to be more careful about scams.


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

If you don't mind the t3 version, it's about 200$ cheaper, and I got the whole kit, (2 kit leses, bag, memory card) at BJ's/Sam's club. It was a gift so I don't remember exactly what the deal was, but it might be worth checking out. 
I don't know how much it matters to you to have a specific version though, but I'm starting out as well and it's served me very well so far. Lenses make more of a difference than the actual camera body for the most part, so I went with the t3 instead of the t3i to try and save towards a macro lens. Mine also shoots video.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

8foot6inchRod said:


> While B&H Photo and Adorama are pretty great, I disagree that they are the only two to deal with.


Poor wording on my part. I should have said that they are in my opinion the safest bet for trouble free purchases of photo gear on the net.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

So after some research I can safely say I'm thoroughly impressed with the new Canon Rebel T4i. I thought I had decided on this camera after reviewing all of its features and online reviews. But then lastnight I had a second thought and I'm suddenly conflicted about whether I like the flip screen on the back. 

What is the point of this? I think it could potentially turn into a point of damage in the future (i.e., the screen sudden gets loose on it's articulation hinges or even get knocked off by accident). I almost rather just have a fixed screen on the camera just to avoid these possible troubleshoots.


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

The screen on the T3i is very sturdy. I mean, when you've got it sticking out, you gotta watch it, but it's just like being careful not to smack your lens into anything.

It's not a necessity, but it can come in quite handy. I was just out today taking some shots and wanted to get a shot down very close to the ground, but didn't want to lay down in the snow and mud. So I just flipped out the screen, tilted it to face up and held my camera very close to the ground. I could see the shot easily without needing to have my face at the viewfinder.

I've also used it while trying to shoot long exposure star and meteor shots. Having the camera pointed straight up on a tripod makes it difficult to look through the viewfinder. Flip the screen out, twist it however you need to view and you are good to go.

It actually can even provide a measure of protection for your LCD screen, because you can flip it completely around and close it again so your LCD screen faces into the camera body and is protected from scratches.

If you wanted, you could probably find lots of uses for it. Hold your camera above your head with the screen flipped down so you can get overhead shots of a crowd, or use the screen to take candid shots around a corner...just push your camera around the corner and you don't have to lean out!

Even if you end up not using it, it's not going to hurt you to have it. When you close it, it sits into an indent in the camera, so it is flush with the outer edge of the camera body. So it doesn't stick out to the point where it can get caught on something and knocked off. If you don't use it, you'll forget that it even flips out. In my opinion, then you at least have it for the times that it might come in handy, as long as you remember it.


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

^ I had the flip out screen on my last camera, and I did enjoy it and use it often. It's not completely necessary, but for shots like the ones mentioned above, it does come in handy.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

8foot6inchRod said:


> The screen on the T3i is very sturdy. I mean, when you've got it sticking out, you gotta watch it, but it's just like being careful not to smack your lens into anything.
> 
> It's not a necessity, but it can come in quite handy. I was just out today taking some shots and wanted to get a shot down very close to the ground, but didn't want to lay down in the snow and mud. So I just flipped out the screen, tilted it to face up and held my camera very close to the ground. I could see the shot easily without needing to have my face at the viewfinder.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I'm actually starting to second guess my second thoughts....haha. The flip screen may be useful afterall. And my other quesiton is.......Rod, specifically on the T3i when the flip screen is closed what is on the other side of that screen? Is there a display on the closed side of the screen so that you can still see what you are shooting?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Option said:


> Thanks guys, I'm actually starting to second guess my second thoughts....haha. The flip screen may be useful afterall. And my other quesiton is.......Rod, specifically on the T3i when the flip screen is closed what is on the other side of that screen? Is there a display on the closed side of the screen so that you can still see what you are shooting?


The main benefit of the flip screen (I have a 60D with it) is that you can shoot video,for example while sitting down and still see what's being recording if the camera is higher than you are. The screen also allow you to see better if your shooting in live mode by angling it away from the sun. BTW when the flip screen is reversed (LCD in toward camera) you are actually protecting the LCD from damage, etc when you travel or have it in camera bag, etc.


----------



## 8foot6inchRod (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's just hard plastic on the back of the screen, like the rest of the camera body. You can still shoot photos, you just have to use the camera's small viewfinder for framing your shot and checking your focus, ISO, shutter speed, and aperture.

But you can't shoot video with it closed. The reason for that is because when you start shooting video, the camera has to lock the interior mirror in the open position for continuous recording, so you have to use the LCD screen to see what your camera is recording.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

check out cameralandny.com They have great prices.


----------

